# Best game ever..



## Nic (Apr 11, 2009)

Call of Duty World at War for the XBOX360.


----------



## Wario22 (Apr 11, 2009)

Banjo-Kazooie for the N64.


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 11, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Call of Duty World at War for the XBOX360.


Far from it.  I think COD4 was better than World at War.


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 11, 2009)

Raaawr. Final Fantasy 7 on the Playstation 1


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2009)

SA2B

old school sonic ownz


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Nigel (Apr 11, 2009)

Halo 3


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Halo 3


halo 2 was waaaay better than halo 3


----------



## Nigel (Apr 11, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never played it.

Why was it better.

Halo 3 has better graphics and better online play and apart from that they're the same.


----------



## MygL (Apr 11, 2009)

Brawl 

And then Mother 3


----------



## spector1 (Apr 11, 2009)

the best game is little big planet  i love it so much


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the campaign was too short and they changed some weapons (like the needler)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 11, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Melee, good times.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 11, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. 64, Mario Kart Wii, and Pokemon Platinum


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 11, 2009)

Guitar hero Rick rolled edtion 
JK
RB2 FTW!!!!!


----------



## Grawr (Apr 11, 2009)

Didn't we just recently have a thread like this?

Anyway, the best is the Half Life series. No explanation even needed.

Close 2nds:

-Kingdom Hearts (nnooossstallgiaaa)
-The Ace Attorney Series


----------



## smasher (Apr 11, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. 64, Mario Kart Wii, and Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never played COD4 but have seen gameplay. But, I'm still looking around at my Gamestop and other stores for it. it seems like a very good game as I heard.


----------



## goronking (Apr 11, 2009)

Little big planet XP


----------



## MygL (Apr 11, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Little big planet XP


LBP is the only game I like for the PS3


----------



## goronking (Apr 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And ps3 is awsome


----------



## goronking (Apr 11, 2009)

Ps3 is beter than 360 and wii


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 11, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Ps3 is beter than 360 and wii


http://www.youtube.com/v/mgvlaIC8YIY


----------



## goronking (Apr 11, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wth


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 11, 2009)

best game ever...

I don't know if it's the best ever, but I've been playing the hell out of Fallout 2


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2009)

GTA SA , i had it since launch day and i still play it. 

Did you know it has the most mods EVER created for a game. True story o:

Including online multiplayer with server hosting and its better than gta 4s multiplayer by a mile because you yourself script the gamemode which is awsome


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 12, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Halo 3


Ahahahaha, you're so funny.

I can't decide. Either Portal, or RE4, or some other games I'm forgetting.


----------



## Conor (Apr 12, 2009)

Lylat Wars...Classic!


----------



## Caleb (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COD4 was amazing. i like that better than WaW but its still a really good game too.


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 12, 2009)

Zelda:Twilight Princess


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 12, 2009)

conkers bad fur day   for n64


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 12, 2009)

Call of Duty world at war on the PS3! 

Orelse wheelman on the PS3...

O ya and GTA 4 on the PS3!

Couldn't choose between these... :O


----------



## smasher (Apr 12, 2009)

Supah Mario 64


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 12, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Supah Mario 64


I like that aswell! ^_^


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Halo 3


I thought that for a while too.

Then I got other games.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 12, 2009)

Brawl and jump ultimate stars are my fav


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, if everyone is talking about favorite games, mine would have to be either GTA: San Andreas (It has the biggest roamable enviroment ever created in a game. I think it was 5-7 miles or kilometers) or my other fav game would have to be Half Life 2 + the episodes.  I just finished playing it all the way through, and I have to say it's amazing.  I have yet to find a happy ending in that game.  The end of HL2 Episode 2 is very grim.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Call of Duty World at War for the XBOX360.


You're just now figuring out the CoD is better on XB? Well do you have LIVE?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 12, 2009)

hm... well.. Halo 3 rawks! and Majoras Mask too, but i cant decide...


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 12, 2009)

Animal Crossing (GC), duh


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 12, 2009)

ACCF duh
Brawl 
MKW
Aquia art style


----------



## dinocar57 (Apr 12, 2009)

cod 5 or city folk or brawl (i love em all)


----------



## shinx12345 (Apr 15, 2009)

i like pokemon
my fave one is...
i dont know  -_-'


----------



## smasher (Apr 16, 2009)

HALO 3


----------



## dsmaster64 (Apr 16, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7, obviously.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 16, 2009)

The elder scrolls iv oblivion xbox 360!!!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

Any Nintendo, Final fantasy game xD


----------

